# 4K Whites by Difficulty



## Stephen (Aug 18, 2003)

Anyone got a list of the 4K peaks by difficulty? I know this would be a rather subjective list... but I'm looking for which peaks are better than others given certain groups.

-T


----------



## pedxing (Aug 22, 2003)

Mohamed Elozy has a great list on a page of his always useful website:

http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/difficulty.html


----------

